# German Shorthair Pointer



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Its looking like we will be getting another dog, and I’m doing the required research now to make the correct decision. Probably won’t happen till the snow is gone, which gives me plenty of time to find one that suits the family well.

I had a Chocolate Lab for 13 years, and he was phenomenal at bird hunting, and just loved the water. I no longer have the desire to duck hunt (man was that a VERY powerful addiction). Swore Iwould never have another dog again, as I couldn’t bare going through the loss again. Well, my boys are old enough now that a dog in our lives would be bennificial to everyone.

My boys and I fully enjoy bird hunting and are leaning towards a GSP. 

What say you about the breed? Pluses/minuses?


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Good luck with the GSP. Have seen a lot of good ones!!! Do you have any breeders or lines you like?


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

PA BUCK 2 said:


> Good luck with the GSP. Have seen a lot of good ones!!! Do you have any breeders or lines you like?


Nope. Just started looking last week. I do know I want to meet both parents and see how they are in person.


----------



## Setter (Mar 20, 2001)

Mike da Carpenter said:


> Nope. Just started looking last week. I do know I want to meet both parents and see how they are in person.


Be sure to check out English setters, strong hunters and great companions.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

GSP's are nice dogs generally.
Mine have been great companion animals, and fine hunters.
I've had 4.
BUT

They run trash.
There is a great deal of hound in them (by design), and there is always the risk of a porcupine, badger, ****, skunk, possum, "experience".

I'm done with them.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

I have two female littermates and I am having the time of my life with them.They don't seem to care for trash,very well behaved and docile in the home.Moderate speed and great foot hunter dogs which was my intention.Had two males previously and they were just as gamekeeper stated.Maybe it has to do with the breeding but I know I will never have a large male again!


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

I have two. They both had their "trash" phase but got broke of that quick. I have a retired, 14 yr old male and a 9 yr old female that will still run all day and run through walls for You. I love them. I picked up a setter too and have really come around to them. Much more quirky than the GSPs but loyal as they come.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

What do you all mean when you mention “Trash”?


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

Mike da Carpenter said:


> What do you all mean when you mention “Trash”?


They tend to like fur. Deer, possums, rabbits, skunks, etc. I've seen setters and English pointers just as enthusiastic about porkies. Both my GSPs got into porkies when they were pups and it never happened again.


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

I had one several years ago, she was the best dog I ever had. Thinking about getting another when time permits.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I am sure that there are some really good GSPs/kennels out there. I have worked with and trained with the owners of these two kennels.

http://www.shootersshorthairs.com/
Pete and Lisa have some really nice dogs. They do a lot of Grouse and woodcock hunting with their dogs during the season. They also duck hunt with them. They are heavy into NAVHDA. Not sure what litters they have upcoming- but worth a look in my opinion.

http://www.pointabirdgsps.com/
Greg has a really nice dog that I trained with the last couple years- Cider. He is a stud! I would look at this line to see if you like them. Similar to Pete and Lisa- Greg hunts uplands and waterfowl.

I have another friend that has breed his male twice now and kept pups from him. His dogs are out of Scott Townsend's stock, crosswind kennels. Good dogs... He runs a lot of NASTRA with them and also does NAVHDA. My brother in law has a Abbe lane GSP http://abbelanekennel.com/  has a really good nose and is a very nice dog. He spends a lot of time at our house in the summer and we hunt together. He could use some more training- but not the dogs fault.

have not spent a lot of time around dogs from this kennel- but the ones I have seen have been pretty nice dogs in the field. http://www.grandrivergundogs.net/

hope that this helps a little.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Mike da Carpenter said:


> Nope. Just started looking last week. I do know I want to meet both parents and see how they are in person.


GSPs are excellent dogs, it is no surprise they are one of the most popular pointing breeds. However, it is more important to find a good breeder and breeding--i.e., even if you know you want a GSP, a well bred Britt or Setter is going to serve you much better than a poorly bred GSP. 

I would also second PA BUCK's recommendation of Crosswind Kennels. I am considering a GSP for my next dog and it would very likely be from Crosswind. I have met their dogs and have been very impressed with their temperament, and they have the field trial accomplishments to prove their ability in the field. Scott is also a great guy, the kind of breeder that is willing to have you over and introduce you to his dogs. I am a very big fan of his dog Chip, who I'd favor if I sought out a pup from them. IMO perfect example of an excellent hunting dog with an off switch in the home, and I have seen his pups and he seems to be throwing that same excellent personality of a good hunter but calm house dog into his pups. http://www.crosswindkennel.com/


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

My GSP has been an excellent companion and house dog, as well as perfectly adequate for the amount of hunting we do together (very little). We got him has a pup almost 10 years ago, two years before we had kids. He's grown up with my kids and has been a perfect buddy. In his younger years, he was more of a loaner around the house, but as he's gotten older, he spends more time lounging with them and spends most nights sleeping on the foot of my son's bed. 

Great nose (watch the food and trash in the house), ton's of energy, but a lot of fun.


----------



## dbortola (Oct 25, 2017)

Check out my Fergie (photo to left). She is 100% German breeding (Deutsch Kurzhaar) and is a hunting machine in the field, a great water dog...but a laid back perfect house dog. Got her when she was 6 months old and she basically trained herself. Never saw a young dog that could actually relocate to pin a creeping rooster. She is out of Stillwater Shorthairs here in Central Ohio. Full name is Fergie Vom Stillwater.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

With the right breeder I don't think you'll be disappointed with a GSP. My first bird dog is a GSP, and he's great. Being a rookie trainer I feel he is easy to train, though I've had help from professionals as I had no idea what I was doing. He seems to respond very well to training and picks up on things quickly. In the house 99% of the time he's great. Every once in awhile he'll get into something he knows he shouldn't be getting into. Also great with kids and other dogs. Running in fields and woods he'll typically stay within 60-70 yards in front of me. He has ran on trash once (he jumped a deer), but hasn't since that first time. About halfway through the whole ordeal I think he got lost and honestly didn't like not knowing where I was. Good luck to you


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

I forgot to add just a little tidbit. I liked getting my dog as the snow was starting to fly last year (late November). During the winter and his real young months I could really focus on obedience training in the house along with socialization with other dogs and kids. Once he was ready for birds there was still snow on the ground, but the winter season was almost over. This set him up nicely for summer training, and therefore brought him into his first season at just under a year old with a lot of planted birds and field work under his nose already. Just a good for thought...


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

My current 5.5 year old GSP is out of Crosswind Kennels. Got him as a pup in November. Worked on obedience, socialization, etc through the winter. Worked into birds, gun intro, etc spring, summer, then on wild birds late summer. He was pointing grouse and woodcock his first season at just over a year old. In his prime now and a joy to hunt behind. Cut him loose and follow him to the birds.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

My two are from bluebriar kennels.Chris has great dogs also.He trials gsp's as well.My two don't tangle with trash.Gsp's were originally designed to be fur and feather dogs.(The poachers dog).lol smaller dogs tend to not contest trash.My 70 male would with no fear.Strong with hardness in his bloodline.Never again will I go that route as he is fearless and won't even flinch on a boar ****.He knows what he's doing and it's over in seconds.Strong German bloodline and he definitely could pass a hardness test.


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a 2.5 year old from Flying M up by oscoda. I love him. He’s good in the house, good with my kid, good on upland and has a retrieve drive that won’t stop. He is a little larger than most bird dog breeds at 70 pounds, but I grew up with Labs and I hate having to bend over to pet a dog.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Mike da Carpenter said:


> Its looking like we will be getting another dog, and I’m doing the required research now to make the correct decision. Probably won’t happen till the snow is gone, which gives me plenty of time to find one that suits the family well.
> 
> I had a Chocolate Lab for 13 years, and he was phenomenal at bird hunting, and just loved the water. I no longer have the desire to duck hunt (man was that a VERY powerful addiction). Swore Iwould never have another dog again, as I couldn’t bare going through the loss again. Well, my boys are old enough now that a dog in our lives would be bennificial to everyone.
> 
> ...


Similar situation as mine. I have a 13 year old lab and have had labs for decades, but in the last 10 years I've been doing less waterflowling and been focusing on grouse hunting more. I love labs, but they tend to overheat a lot in warmer weather, which is common conditions when I do a lot of my grouse hunting. I'm thinking about getting a GSP.


----------

